# Any Expats in Queretaro?



## Yellow Rose (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello there! I am new to the group -- my husband and I are considering retiring in Queretaro and wondered if there are any expats in the Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, Tequisquiapan area. 

I am originally from Mexico City and my husband is from Fort Worth, Texas -- we currently reside in Fort Worth. 

We will be visiting the area at the end of May and would be interested in meeting expats already living there and learn about your experiences. lane:


----------



## mexine (Nov 6, 2012)

*Tequisquiapan*

Hi Yellow Rose,
I just noticed your post and thought I'd reply, though perhaps I'm a bit late...? My wife who is also from el D.F. and I, un norteamericano, have built a home in Tequis. We just returned to San Francisco from three weeks there and boy, I hated to leave. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have if you remain interested in the area. 

Early on we looked at Queretaro city as well but decided we greatly prefer the smaller town ambience with ready access to big-city culture if and when we want it. At 40,000+- population Tequis really isn't that "small" and offers a decent amount of good restaurants, activities and near-by excursions. 

Feel free to get in touch.

Cheers,
Mexine


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yellow Rose said:


> Hello there! I am new to the group -- my husband and I are considering retiring in Queretaro and wondered if there are any expats in the Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, Tequisquiapan area.
> 
> I am originally from Mexico City and my husband is from Fort Worth, Texas -- we currently reside in Fort Worth.
> 
> We will be visiting the area at the end of May and would be interested in meeting expats already living there and learn about your experiences. lane:


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

There are very many expats living in Queretaro, mostly because they work for international companies with production/manufacturing facilities there. Though an 'industrial' city, I really like the historic center of the city. It's one of the larger cities in Mexico where crime does not seem to be a principal concern. I've also had clients who had weekend/vacation homes in Tequois and who enjoyed staying there.


----------



## mexine (Nov 6, 2012)

*Tequisquiapan: a pleasing place to live*



Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> There are very many expats living in Queretaro, mostly because they work for international companies with production/manufacturing facilities there. Though an 'industrial' city, I really like the historic center of the city. It's one of the larger cities in Mexico where crime does not seem to be a principal concern. I've also had clients who had weekend/vacation homes in Tequois and who enjoyed staying there.


Longford,
We've heard that executives from Queretaro often had their families in Tequis or rented there from time to time. I hope I'm not violating any rules of the site by telling you this (how do I post you a "private message" ?), but we are looking to rent our place out. It's only a year old, fully furnished and quite comfortable. If you know of people looking for such, please let me know. 
cheers,
Mexine


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexine said:


> Longford,
> We've heard that executives from Queretaro often had their families in Tequis or rented there from time to time. I hope I'm not violating any rules of the site by telling you this (how do I post you a "private message" ?), but we are looking to rent our place out. It's only a year old, fully furnished and quite comfortable. If you know of people looking for such, please let me know.
> cheers,
> Mexine


Unfortunately, the rules of the forum don't allow you to advertise your place for rent. However, once you have made five posts, you'll be able to receive and send PMs.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mexine said:


> Longford,
> We've heard that executives from Queretaro often had their families in Tequis or rented there from time to time. I hope I'm not violating any rules of the site by telling you this (how do I post you a "private message" ?), but we are looking to rent our place out. It's only a year old, fully furnished and quite comfortable. If you know of people looking for such, please let me know.
> cheers,
> Mexine


Mexine welcome to the forum!
I'm in San Juan del Rio
When you can, send me a PM


----------



## mexine (Nov 6, 2012)

*how to send private messages*



Isla Verde said:


> Unfortunately, the rules of the forum don't allow you to advertise your place for rent. However, once you have made five posts, you'll be able to receive and send PMs.


Thanks Isla Verde for the heads-up. I was concerned about that but wasn't sure just what precisely was prohibited and what wasn't. I have made well more than five posts, however, and yet I cannot discern on the site how to post a private message. if you can spare me the time, I'd appreciate a brief primer.

Gracias,
Mexine


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexine said:


> Thanks Isla Verde for the heads-up. I was concerned about that but wasn't sure just what precisely was prohibited and what wasn't. I have made well more than five posts, however, and yet I cannot discern on the site how to post a private message. if you can spare me the time, I'd appreciate a brief primer.
> 
> Gracias,
> Mexine


Hi Mexine, You click on the name of the person you want to send a PM to and a menu will drop down. Select "Send a private message to XXXX" and take it from there.


----------



## ORMargie (Jul 31, 2013)

I am moving to Queretaro at the end of August. My daughter and her family are moving there for her job. I moved back to the East Coast from Oregon so I could be near my new grandson, so of course, I have now decided to move to Mexico for the same reason. I am going to be getting my own place to live and was hoping that someone that is familiar with the city could let me know the best place to rent a house, condo or apartment when you do not have a car. I want to be able to walk to shopping, restaurants, etc. I also want to be in an area where I can meet other expats. Any insight would be most appreciated. 

Margie


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ORMargie said:


> I am moving to Queretaro at the end of August. My daughter and her family are moving there for her job. I moved back to the East Coast from Oregon so I could be near my new grandson, so of course, I have now decided to move to Mexico for the same reason. I am going to be getting my own place to live and was hoping that someone that is familiar with the city could let me know the best place to rent a house, condo or apartment when you do not have a car. I want to be able to walk to shopping, restaurants, etc. I also want to be in an area where I can meet other expats. Any insight would be most appreciated.
> 
> Margie


Where is your daughter going to live?
Would you like to live close to her?

You may think about downtown, other option would be Juriquilla
There are quite a few expats in Queretaro, but it is not as other places, more touristic ones , where they go on vacations or retire
There is a newcomers club where you could meet some people, most of them move to Queretaro because of their jobs


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Where is your daughter going to live?
> Would you like to live close to her?
> 
> You may think about downtown, other option would be Juriquilla
> ...


Gary, would you say that someone who doesn't speak Spanish or speak it very well would be able to have a good life in Querétaro?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, would you say that someone who doesn't speak Spanish or speak it very well would be able to have a good life in Querétaro?


Of course!
There are many things to do in Queretaro
Very different than Mexico city, but there is lots of things happening
Have you been to Queretaro?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Of course!
> There are many things to do in Queretaro
> Very different than Mexico city, but there is lots of things happening
> Have you been to Queretaro?


I know there are lots of things to do in Querétaro. I once spent a few days there on vacation and had a great time. What I was referring to was the ability to deal with everyday life in that city if you don't have a decent command of Spanish.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I know there are lots of things to do in Querétaro. I once spent a few days there on vacation and had a great time. What I was referring to was the ability to deal with everyday life in that city if you don't have a decent command of Spanish.


Sorry, I read someone who does not speak or speak it very well, 
If someone does not speak it or does not speak it well would have some degree of problems, people are nice and try their best to help, but it's not Cancun
Foreigners who really commit themselves to learn the language get far less frustration, I know some people who do not try and all they do is complain


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Sorry, I read someone who does not speak or speak it very well,
> If someone does not speak it or does not speak it well would have some degree of problems, people are nice and try their best to help, but it's not Cancun
> Foreigners who really commit themselves to learn the language get far less frustration, I know some people who do not try and all they do is complain


That's what I thought. When I asked that question, I was thinking about the new poster named ORMargie who's planning to move to Querétaro to be with her daughter's family. She's planning on living on her own and asked about places in Querétaro where she could meet other expats, which leads me to think that she doesn't speak Spanish. Maybe she should think about taking some intensive Spanish lessons on her arrival in Mexico or even before!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> That's what I thought. When I asked that question, I was thinking about the new poster named ORMargie who's planning to move to Querétaro to be with her daughter's family. She's planning on living on her own and asked about places in Querétaro where she could meet other expats, which leads me to think that she doesn't speak Spanish. Maybe she should think about taking some intensive Spanish lessons on her arrival in Mexico or even before!


That would be a clever thing to do.
Downtown she may find patient people willing to help, as well as in Jurica or Juriquilla, but ot would be much easier to learn


----------



## ORMargie (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'm not exactly sure where my daughter and her family will be living. She works for the government and they supply the housing and this has been a pretty fast move for all of us.

I have a background in Spanish - just have not used it in a number of years. Hoping that I will be able to pick it up again easily. Also my daughter is fluent, my son-in-law is from Paraguay and my grandson is bi-lingual, so initially I'll have some help but have already been considering some courses when I get down there.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ORMargie said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm not exactly sure where my daughter and her family will be living. She works for the government and they supply the housing and this has been a pretty fast move for all of us.
> 
> I have a background in Spanish - just have not used it in a number of years. Hoping that I will be able to pick it up again easily. Also my daughter is fluent, my son-in-law is from Paraguay and my grandson is bi-lingual, so initially I'll have some help but have already been considering some courses when I get down there.


Please feel free to contact me at any moment, I'll be glad if I could assist you guys!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ORMargie said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm not exactly sure where my daughter and her family will be living. She works for the government and they supply the housing and this has been a pretty fast move for all of us.
> 
> I have a background in Spanish - just have not used it in a number of years. Hoping that I will be able to pick it up again easily. Also my daughter is fluent, my son-in-law is from Paraguay and my grandson is bi-lingual, so initially I'll have some help but have already been considering some courses when I get down there.


It sounds like you're off to a good start. If at one point your life you could speak Spanish, once you are in a Spanish-speaking environment, a lot of it will come back. And some good intensive classes (maybe a private tutor)once you're in Mexico will help. Maybe you could try speaking it when you're with her daughter and her family.


----------



## ORMargie (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm finally here in Queretaro. After only a week I found a wonderful condo in Colonia (in Centro). I'm finally getting settled in (week 2) and am now looking to meet other expats and take some Spanish classes. Any and all suggestions will be helpful.

BTW Isla, you were right....some of my Spanish is kicking in but I still get frustrated not knowing a particular phrase or word. Buenos dias only gets me so far 

So if there are any other NEW expats that would like to get together for coffee or a glass of wine, please contact me.

Margie


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ORMargie said:


> I'm finally here in Queretaro. After only a week I found a wonderful condo in Colonia (in Centro). I'm finally getting settled in (week 2) and am now looking to meet other expats and take some Spanish classes. Any and all suggestions will be helpful. BTW Isla, you were right....some of my Spanish is kicking in but I still get frustrated not knowing a particular phrase or word. Buenos dias only gets me so far  So if there are any other NEW expats that would like to get together for coffee or a glass of wine, please contact me. Margie


Welcome!!!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

ORMargie said:


> I'm finally here in Queretaro. After only a week I found a wonderful condo in Colonia (in Centro). I'm finally getting settled in (week 2) and am now looking to meet other expats and take some Spanish classes. Any and all suggestions will be helpful.
> BTW Isla, you were right....some of my Spanish is kicking in but I still get frustrated not knowing a particular phrase or word. Buenos dias only gets me so far
> So if there are any other NEW expats that would like to get together for coffee or a glass of wine, please contact me.
> Margie


Welcome to Queretaro Margie. I'm sorry, wish I knew of where you could look for Spanish classes. I know there are a lot of schools teaching English, but I don't know if they also teach Spanish. You can give it a try though, one of the more popular schools that I know is called Berlitz. They offer a variety of classes so you may have some luck there. 

Also, if you're looking for some activities in Queretaro I would recommend going into most any book store and asking for a little booklet called "Asomarte". It comes out every month with the activities for that month in the city and it's free. Since it's in Spanish you may need a little help with the translation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There was an excellent teacher in SAn Cristobal de las Casas, she got married and moved to Queretaro to open a school so she should be around somewhere...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ORMargie said:


> I'm finally here in Queretaro. After only a week I found a wonderful condo in Colonia (in Centro). I'm finally getting settled in (week 2) and am now looking to meet other expats and take some Spanish classes. Any and all suggestions will be helpful.
> 
> BTW Isla, you were right....some of my Spanish is kicking in but I still get frustrated not knowing a particular phrase or word. Buenos dias only gets me so far
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to contact the newcomers group in Queretaro, maybe you've done it already, it should be very helpful for many things


----------



## Alexgm (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a Mexican born US citizen raised in Chicago, now living in Queretaro. Been here off and on for about 18 years now. Just came across this site today, interesting reading some of the posts. I speak English and Spanish fluently. I've made some good friends and play baseball every Sunday, the best part is all the free beer after (and during) the game. Will be visiting this site often, feel free to ask any questions, with my Spanish I might be of some help here.


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

First posting here in a while. Our finalist locations for retirement in about a year are Queretaro, Guanajuato or Cuenca, Ecuador. While we don't want to simply hang out with expats, we know that having some expat contacts is invaluable. So, I'm hoping to connect with a few folks that are open to this.

My husband Jim and I hope to travel to Guanajuato and Queretaro for a oh-too-short two weeks in September. When we were in Cuenca recently, we found that the chance to connect with expats was invaluable and a lot of fun. 

So hoping to hear from a few of you (in either Queretaro - or Guanajuato). I read above that there's a "newcomers group" in Queretaro. We would certainly appreciate knowing a contact for this group!

Gracias!
Rose


----------



## VEMEM (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi to all,

I live in Santiago de Queretaro, I'd like to start a group of expats in the city and around to gather and meet each other every now and then. The plan is to learn the dos and don'ts in Mexico and cope with cultural crush and have fun all together. Is it possible to provide my email address so anyone interested can contact me? Thanks.


----------

